# DT Swiss 370  Naben



## therealproceed (24. November 2007)

guten tag.

hat einer eine ahnung auf welchem niveau die Oben genannten DT Swiss 370 Naben sind ? Inwiefern kann man die Mit den Onyx, bzw. mit Xt und ähnlichem vergleichen? hat diese nabe auch industrielager? Ich bin nämlich bei nubuk-sports.de diesen LRS entdeckt, kenne aber die nabe nicht







wär schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, denn das könnte vielleicht mein weihnachten werden 

bis dann, und vielen dank

thomas


----------



## therealproceed (24. November 2007)

hat keiner ne ahnung`?

 

schade

thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (24. November 2007)

kurz google bemüht und folgendes gefunden:
_ Die 370 MTB Nabe ist der Nachfolger der ONYX. _


----------



## therealproceed (24. November 2007)

ahhhh, danke hast du einen  link zu der seite oder so?

danke erstmal für deine antwort. hat einer , von mir aus auch mehrere, von euch schon erfahrungen mit den dingern?


danke.

thomas


----------



## _stalker_ (24. November 2007)

die info mit nachfolger der onyx habe ich von bike-components


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. November 2007)

"Nachfolger" heißt bei DT ja normalerweise das es die gleiche Nabe mit maximal detailänderungen ist.

die 440 ist auch ne Hügi FR mit Detailänderungen.

Da die 370 nicht schlechter sein wird als ne Onyx ist sie wohl uneingeschränkt empfehlbar!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Dämon__ (24. November 2007)

Hier findest du genauere Angaben.


----------



## therealproceed (24. November 2007)

supa. dann kann ich den ja doch nehmen. das problem war nämlich das ich mir den vorher mit onyx ausgesucht hatte, der jetzt aber gar nicht mehr erhältich is. uhnd ich wusste die nabe überhaupt nicht einzuordnen.

danke.

thomas


----------



## Cpace (25. November 2007)

Wie gesagt, googlen hilft manchmal.


----------

